# Bobcats Game Discussion



## Diable

I'm a little late, but I have been busy. Last night we started out in Dallas. I caught some of the game, but I was also working so I can't give you an in depth analysis. We started out in a huge hole, came back and then got blown out again. Tomorrow we have our home opener against Indiana. Hopefully it will be in HD. In fact those jackasses at Time Warner can give us an HD channel for SPorts SOuth or they can put all the games on FSS in HD. Sports SOuth looked like crap last night here so they can work on their signal strength too.


----------



## cdsniner

What provider do you have I looked for the Bobcats game the other day and all I found was the Hawks game and hockey games on FSS and Sports South.


----------



## nutmeged3

I can barely get any games at school IN Charlotte but I have almost all of them at home. Time Warner deal just doesn't make sense


----------



## Diable

Foolish Diaw TO leads to transition trey by Granger. We're only up one now. I've really liked what I have seen from Gerald Henderson and DJ tonight


----------



## Diable

We just made a lot of poor decisions down the stretch and those usually cost you close games. I liked what I saw from DJ in comparison to my expectations, but he was a big part of the end game tonight. Gerald had a terrific game really.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Just caught some highlights, and I'm surprised we beat you guys...I had to go to work last night, so I didn't catch the end of the game, but I really thought we were gonna lose. Charlotte has a decent team, and that crazy block by TT was crazy. Good luck the rest of your games!


----------



## cdsniner

Got to do a better job on the defensive glass and on bigs in general. Hansbro and McRoberts had way to many open looks and easy put backs.


----------



## Diable

Wow that was a mad scramble at the end of that game...A couple or really bizarre calls to give the Nets a shot to win or tie...I have never seen anyone get a jump ball after going completely over another player's back and then grabbing at the ball with his arms completely around the rebounder. Anyway we played a good game except for a crapload of turnovers in the Second quarter and we finally get a win. I was working so I couldn't give you much more, mostly listening to the game until it came down to it.


----------



## rayz789

Diable said:


> Wow that was a mad scramble at the end of that game...A couple or really bizarre calls to give the Nets a shot to win or tie...I have never seen anyone get a jump ball after going completely over another player's back and then grabbing at the ball with his arms completely around the rebounder. Anyway we played a good game except for a crapload of turnovers in the Second quarter and we finally get a win. I was working so I couldn't give you much more, mostly listening to the game until it came down to it.


The Bobcats won cause Harris was being very selfish. Man i wish Kidd was still with The Nets.


----------



## cdsniner

Defense played big down the stretch and was aided by some ill advised shots from the Nets. Diaw hit a big 3 and Nazr made a nice block on Harris and got a defensive rebound later in the possesion to help the Bobcats tie it up. The jump ball was an awful call but Gerald won the tip so it really wasn't that big of a deal. 

Mad scramble at the end had me on my seat but I like having Livingston, Gerald, Jack, Tyrus Thomas, and Nazr playing D in late game situations. That is a ton of length you can throw at opposing teams now just need to work on rebounding the misses. Nazr said after the game the turnovers were a result of everyone getting used to playing together and with Augustin not playing as much last year and Livingston being a new addition I can see where he is coming from.


----------



## Diable

Damn we have played poorly tonight. This team is just being plagued by poor decision making and foolish turnovers. Tonight our defense has just stunk. The Pistons are a bad team and we're making them look like a good team. This is going to be a very long season especially if we can't take care of the ball...Jack is hitting shots at least.


----------



## Diable

Maybe this team is coming around a little. At the least we are looking like a fairly competent team against the Magic and thus far tonight. The team has just been torture to watch for the most part. I really think it's time to give up on Gerald and Jack handling the ball so much. DJ is the point guard and those guys have just been crap at decision making. 

Hall of Fame coach Larry Brown needs to let DJ do his job and learn to live with however it turns out. He's done very well so far this year and noone else really has. Of course DJ is also the best shooter on the team so I'm okay with running plays to get him open looks. I'm okay with DJ shooting any time he gets a clean look too. If DJ took more shots that would at least eliminate a couple of bad shots by other people.


----------



## Diable

We played reasonably well last night. It sure was nice to see the ball in DJ's hands at the end of the game. Washington knew that fouling him was a bad idea and got nowhere near him even when they needed to foul. I think his first miss of the season made him something like 23-24 from the line. Jackson continues to upset me with the turnovers, especially the last one when we running down the clock. If he just gets the ball on the rim we're good, but his turnover leads to a fastbreak and gives us a chance to lose the game.

Big game tonight for me. Utah has just won three tough road games and we have yet to win at home this year. We're 3-3 on the road and I think 0-3 at home. We did play very well against Orlando and the Spurs, but that stuff doesn't count in the standings. I'd like to see us play well and win tonight, get close to .500 so I can pretend I think we might be a good team this year. If we'd stop playing like the North Carolina School for Children with Special Needs I might actually believe that, but so far this team is just too damned stupid for me to believe in it.


----------



## Diable

I'm much happier with the way we've performed in the last few home games, at least I am not completely disgusted with our inability to do the simplest things. Still we are losing games because of a couple of bad plays down the stretch. DJ had a good game, but he forced the ball inside when he should have pulled up for a jumper or passed out to an open shooter. If we'd gotten a score there we are a very good chance to win that game and at the very least we don't have much chance of losing in regulation. 

We just aren't good enough to continue hurting ourselves like we have been. I'd really like to see us play this well every night, because we'd beat a lot of teams if we did. Of course it seems like we're always crap against bad teams and just not good enough when we aren't crap.


----------



## Diable

This team played so well against the last three good teams to come to Charlotte, but tonight they are not playing any defense at all. We're tied at 60 with the Wolves and there's no way we give up 60 in a half if we're playing the right way. This team has to start beating the bad teams...And we need to at least win one at home too.

Personally I'm not too thrilled with the refs tonight. We're getting the wrong end of a lot of calls and it really seems as though the refs are targeting Jack who has another technical tonight and may as well forget about getting anything except the most patently obvious calls.


----------



## Diable

Looks like DJ is going to have a black eye tomorrow. Telfair just absolutely slugged him in the right eye trying to stop the break. We are just playing a very uninspired brand of basketball tonight.


----------



## Diable

We find a way to back into a home win, but I'll be damned if this team doesn't piss me off in a deep and visceral way. I just despise the lacadaiscial way that we have played tonight. Our defense was just atrocious and we continue to do a crappy job of taking care of the ball.

By the way Sherron Collins needs to call Jenny Craig. He looks like he's dragging an anchor behind him.


----------



## Diable

I guess we actually looked like a decent team tonight, but I had to help my mom out with something so I missed out on the part where we blew the game open. Jack had a triple double. I caught the part where he was out hunting the tenth assist. This was a game we should have won and somehow we managed to not play so horribly that we lost, it's almost a miracle.


----------



## cdsniner

Congrats to Jack on getting the first triple-double in franchise history. I couldn't watch the game either but it sounds like the Cats won a game they should've.


----------



## Diable

I was already down on this team, but after dropping a home and home to the Knicks I am ready to blow this team up. They piss me off with their attention deficit disorder and their complete inability to take care of the ball. We could obviously turn things around and make the playoffs, but who really cares. The best possible situation for this team would be to somehow make the playoffs and barring an excellent matchup they'll get swept in the first round. 

In order for this team to be successful we'll need to play like a smart well coached team that puts forth a good effort every single night. Unfortunately I just have a hard time seeing these guys as being capable of that right now.


----------



## Diable

This team really stinks since Gerald got hurt...


----------



## nutmeged3

Got to watch the game last night for one of the first times this seasons. For whatever reason I don't get the games on my TV even though I live in Charlotte. But I can go to a friends half a mile away and they have it. Matt Carroll played really well and looked like he did a couple years ago before the trade. Didn't look like there was anybody there but it was good to see them play well. They beat the Grizz pretty handily


----------



## Diable

We're actually in a virtual tie for the 8th playoff spot right now. We still can't beat anyone who doesn't suck, but if we'd started out the year beating the teams we should beat we'd be close to .500 now. The team is as good as I expected it to be right now...which isn't that great, but beats the hell out of the way they played for that whiny little bitch Larry Brown.


----------



## nutmeged3

Just doesn't seem like there is much of a future for this team especially with Miami, Orlando, and Atlanta not getting worse anytime soon and Washington actually having a potential franchise player. I still wouldn't mind actually being able to watch the games. You got a streaming site that would have it?


----------



## Diable

We looked pretty good tonight. DJ was extremely efficient. Now we're in the 8th spot, but that's not so great. We really need to move up further than we look like we can right now. We're like five games behind the Knicks who'd play Chicago right now. It looks like Chicago is the only one of the top seeds we'd have much of a shot against, unless Orlando would go back to playing crap basketball. Pretty clear that the Heat and Boston would sweep us if they were healthy


----------



## Diable

We really need to win this game. Philly will have the tie breaker if we lose I believe. Had a decent lead, but we're letting them get out for easy baskets late in the 3rd...Hard to get upset when this team plays poorly on the road. It's just to be expected at this point. DOwn six


----------



## Diable

We really need to beat Indiana tonight. Losing tonight costs us the tiebreaker and puts us a game behind them in the standings.


----------



## Diable

Damn this team looks bad tonight. I understand they might have gotten robbed in Indiana, but it was during the Duke Carolina game so I don't know. On the bright side I guess MJ is nailing some hot girl about half his age, at least she seems to be sitting beside him the last couple of games. I guess that's the bright side if you're MJ...Not much help to us.


----------

